# Surrey owners drive to SolenTTeers Meet 7th June



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As the SolenTTeers came up and supported our meet at Newlands Corner in May we are planning to go to their next meet on 7th June which is been held near Petersfield at the Pub with no Name, please check their thread for more details.
Unless owners who are coming can suggest a better place I suggest we meet up at our normal pub in Godalming and leave from there at 7pm.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this as well as or instead of the the Epsom one on the 9th? The 7th is a better day for me. Don't mind where it is!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

HRD TT said:


> Is this as well as or instead of the the Epsom one on the 9th? The 7th is a better day for me. Don't mind where it is!


This is as well as the Epsom Summer meet


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

ok cheers Vic


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Which pub is that in Godalming ?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

BuTTons said:


> Which pub is that in Godalming ?


Hi BuTTons the pub details are as follow

The Manor Inn (out & out) 
Guildford Rd 
Godalming, GU7 3BX

Hope you and your husband are planning on attending.

Have you convinced your friend to by a TT yet?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Wouldn't miss it Vic !  As for convincing our friend, she's waiting to see what the new MKII is like in the flesh so we may just bundle her in the back of the TT again up to Gaydon in July ! Just waiting for my TTOC stuff to come through :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im only going to be able to make one of these as Im really busy work wise :?

Any suggestions Vic?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Im only going to be able to make one of these as Im really busy work wise :?
> 
> Any suggestions Vic?


Come on the Run it would be good to get a few cars togther and to support the SolenTTers event.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Righto, put me down for the 7th then.

If we are leaving Godalming at 7pm I take it we will be meeting from 6:30pm?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes Joss any time from 6.30 onwards, I have to drive round from Hertford so will have to leave work early and then hope the M25 kind to me.

Will PM you my mobile


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Wait for me ..... !! Bit tricky getting to the pub before 7pm but will do me best :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

BuTTons said:


> Wait for me ..... !! Bit tricky getting to the pub before 7pm but will do me best :roll:


Of course we will wait for you.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Promise I won't be a typical [smiley=gorgeous.gif] and keep you guys waiting any longer than I have to !


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

BuTTons said:


> Promise I won't be a typical [smiley=gorgeous.gif] and keep you guys waiting any longer than I have to !


Thats what you say now :wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

No promises Vic :wink: BuTTons has to look her best ... especially as it seems she's the only girl car ! Are there no other Surrey girls ???


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Does this mean youll be polishing the car before the meet buttons?

Ill be doing the same so no excuses for being late


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Polishing !!  There's barely enough time before a meet to wipe away the brake dust :evil: and a few flies !! I best get the polishing cloths out this weekend - especially if you're going to use that great camera of yours ! I'll be on time, 6:30'ish ... 6:45'ish ... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounds like we had better get the red carpet out for our visitors !


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

If you add this to the carpet, I won't be late for the Surrey boys !! :lol:

I can never get this DARN image thing right !! :evil:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Nope ! That doesn't look like the Red Carpet Car Wash ... :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Sounds like we had better get the red carpet out for our visitors !


I knew you boys down south have a bit of class

Black Tie Meet is it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I read that as Hand Job initially


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL :lol:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol: As long as it excludes the female representative of the Surrey tribe TTotal !!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Males too :lol:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol: It's going to be a very long night ...


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Vic, put me down for this please, should be able to get to the pub for 6:45-7ish


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great another Surrey owner prepared to take his TT out for a drive is there anyone else?
The SolenTTeers are a great bunch and will make us most welcome at their meet.
So come on get your TT out.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

C'mon the bigger the numbers for the cruise down to meet the solenteers the better 

Cruises are loads of fun :twisted:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm planning to be there. I've managed to rearrange my diary so it's looking good.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

steveh said:


> I'm planning to be there. I've managed to rearrange my diary so it's looking good.


Nice one steve, looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't reckon i'll be able to come. Have developed a very loud cluncking noise that doesn't sound at all healthy. :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64044

Any ideas?????

I was looking forward to the cruise down - had cleaned some of the flies off especially


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Tough call mate, hope you get the car sorted quickly and there is always Epsom on Friday Evening.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Is this contagious HRD TT ? Got a clunky sound too ! :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear this guys, hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Pm replied to, see you tomorrow evening.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'll be meeting everyone at the pub, since it's really quite close to where I live.

Not sure which way you are intending driving from Godalming, but please remember the road between Petersfield and the pub is closed due to a landslide, so probably better to approach from the A32 direction.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Cheers Tony see you at the Pub mines a cold stella


----------

